# Why



## Greta (May 8, 2021)

I have 4 brown hens I get 3 eggs a day from them. I do have one that is not laying. They were bought from a local farm and are about 1.5 years old. Why would one chicken not lay an egg?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Any chance you know how old they are? They might not have been young when you bought them and now the one has come to the end of her egg laying. 

Do they all appear bright eyed and doing chicken things on a regular basis?


----------



## Greta (May 8, 2021)

I was told they were all hatched last year but they have a lot of chickens. They are all healthy looking and actively doing chicken things except brooding none of them are wanting to brood


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, you said someone is broody? They don't lay when they're broody. They don't lay if they're molting. 

They'll go on strike if something changes like a new coop, new activities around them.


----------



## Greta (May 8, 2021)

I said none of them are broody


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

That sentence was a little confusing. I couldn't tell that you were saying no one is broody. Words on a screen can be so confusing at times.

If no one is molting, no one is broody and everyone seems healthy then I'd try not to worry about it. One girl's egg production may have either slowed or stopped. If you want to know which one place a couple of drops of food coloring, different color, in their vents. You'll know who's laying and who isn't by the color transferring to the egg.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Not the same question but I do have another why. My Speckled Sussex is always rolling another chicken;s egg out of the hen house into the run. My other 5 chickens lay where they always do. I have 3 boxes and two made nests so I really have 5 places they can lay. This chick lays in a different place every day. How can I stop her from pushing an egg out of the nest she choses for the day?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

OK, that's funny. I don't know that there is anyway to stop her.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> OK, that's funny. I don't know that there is anyway to stop her.


She wants me to see her roll it out. I let them all out in the big back yard daily to graze for a couple of hours. I sit there with them(most of the time they want to go back in their run after about 45 minutes. Yesterday she rolled the egg out of the house, through the run and out into the yard over to where I was sitting. It is like all the nesting places belong to her and she is not going to have somebody else's egg in there if she decides to lay in that box. Sometimes she changes her mind and uses another box or nest anyway. She is a character. She doesn't associate with any of the others. She is not mean to them. She ignores them and they don't bother her. She will not let the rooster even stand beside her. She is bossy to my Black Australorp though.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

That’s hilarious- I had actually heard Sussex could be bossy but that’s funny as all get out. At least she isn’t destroying them? It’s more like 
“Hey mom! How dare someone lay this egg in my nest. You must deal with this issue. Now.”


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> That’s hilarious- I had actually heard Sussex could be bossy but that’s funny as all get out. At least she isn’t destroying them? It’s more like
> “Hey mom! How dare someone lay this egg in my nest. You must deal with this issue. Now.”


Now she loved my original rooster who turned mean and had to go. This little cochin rooster she has no attention for. She hangs around me alot as they all do. I think they think I am the rooster.


----------



## Overmountain1 (Jun 5, 2020)

You are, or top hen, more or less. You’re the boss and that’s all that matters! Ask my roosters who is boss.  
I had a giant one that also had to go. I can relate there too. My hens are clingy now- I actually got to cuddle all 3 of them last night. (The rest are bantam...)


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Overmountain1 said:


> You are, or top hen, more or less. You’re the boss and that’s all that matters! Ask my roosters who is boss.
> I had a giant one that also had to go. I can relate there too. My hens are clingy now- I actually got to cuddle all 3 of them last night. (The rest are bantam...)


This beautiful 8 month old Specked Sussex hen has been very independent from a baby. ALL 6 hens were raised together. She is not in the pecking order at all. She bosses no one(except my Black Australorp who befriends them all)) She takes no junk off of any of them. Those who tried her got as good as they gave so nobody bothers her. She buddies with none and ignores the rooster in fact if he sits by her she gets up and moves. She roosts alone. If they roost by her she moves where she can sleep alone. She will roll another hen's egg out of the nest into the run if she gets a chance. One day she rolled an egg out of the house, the run and out into the yard where I was sitting and rolled it up to my feet and went back in the house. She spends very little time outside. She would rather plunder in barn. She will come out and graze some and dirt bathe a bit but then she is back in the barn. When I am cleaning she stays in and watches every move I make. She will even call herself helping me to sweep up. Is this normal behavior for a Spotted Sussex? She is so different than the other hens. She is a good layer. She is very sweet to me. I call her my Haus Frau!


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

I would not no.. Maybe @danathome could help!


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> This beautiful 8 month old Specked Sussex hen has been very independent from a baby. ALL 6 hens were raised together. She is not in the pecking order at all. She bosses no one(except my Black Australorp who befriends them all)) She takes no junk off of any of them. Those who tried her got as good as they gave so nobody bothers her. She buddies with none and ignores the rooster in fact if he sits by her she gets up and moves. She roosts alone. If they roost by her she moves where she can sleep alone. She will roll another hen's egg out of the nest into the run if she gets a chance. One day she rolled an egg out of the house, the run and out into the yard where I was sitting and rolled it up to my feet and went back in the house. She spends very little time outside. She would rather plunder in barn. She will come out and graze some and dirt bathe a bit but then she is back in the barn. When I am cleaning she stays in and watches every move I make. She will even call herself helping me to sweep up. Is this normal behavior for a Spotted Sussex? She is so different than the other hens. She is a good layer. She is very sweet to me. I call her my Haus Frau!


In this case with this particular bird, it sounds as if you are part of the pecking order.


----------



## LightSussexLady (May 28, 2021)

So funny, but Sussex sure do have a mind of their own. She also seems to be a chicken, that is very cleanliness oriented, hence another egg that is not her's, is not ok. It must dealt with, and removed. lol. Quirky, yes, and all you can do is embrace that quirkiness or maybe get her another speckled friend.


----------



## Animals45 (May 11, 2021)

Well like I said in the post above I really don't know. But she might be laying somewhere different from the others.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

Animals45 said:


> Well like I said in the post above I really don't know. But she might be laying somewhere different from the others.


Well I have a new crazy quirk with Miss Frances, the speckled Sussex. I have a Welsummer who has 3 eggs she is nesting on. Again, Franes has stopped laying(I thought). My Welsummer got up yesterday to eat and drink. I looked in the nest and there are 6 eggs. I recognized 3 to be Frances's eggs. I stayed out in the hen house several hours to see what was happening. Frances is climbing in the nest and laying her eggs under my welsummer and my Welsummer is accepting this. Also, If my Welsummer gets up to stretch her legs or eat or dirt bathe, my Australorp sits on her nest until she comes back. Is all this normal behavior?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Yep. They all do it. It's why we recommend marking the eggs that the hen started with because the others will continue to add to the nest.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Yep. They all do it. It's why we recommend marking the eggs that the hen started with because the others will continue to add to the nest.


Thank you. I had so many tell me they had never heard of this. Glad to know this is normal. This is our first babies to hatch out so I am not sure what all to expect. Now I hope my Welsummer will be a good mama.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Most are. Sometimes though they get confused on what is going on and can hurt the peeps. Watch when it's time for the hatch how she behaves. If she talks to them then she should be OK.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Most are. Sometimes though they get confused on what is going on and can hurt the peeps. Watch when it's time for the hatch how she behaves. If she talks to them then she should be OK.


Thank you. This is new to me so I appreciate all the advice and information I can get. I never planned to let them hatch babies but I had a heart attack and was out of commission for a couple of weeks. I gather the eggs every day. A friend looked after my chickens but he just didn't get Lucille's eggs and she went broody. Oh well, A new and hopefully happy experience coming. As far as I can calculate it will be 21 days on July 7th.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> Thank you. I had so many tell me they had never heard of this. Glad to know this is normal. This is our first babies to hatch out so I am not sure what all to expect. Now I hope my Welsummer will be a good mama.


She will decide what size clutch, and sometimes it's too many eggs.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm glad to know you're back on your feet again and able to spend time with your flock. 

If things go well with the hatch it will be a special time for you. It's a whole different world from you raising chicks to Moms doing the raising.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> I'm glad to know you're back on your feet again and able to spend time with your flock.
> 
> If things go well with the hatch it will be a special time for you. It's a whole different world from you raising chicks to Moms doing the raising.


I also have another question. Under this hen are 2 eggs that have a barred rock for the mother and a Golden Laced Wyandotte for the father. Is it true that all females from this match will be black and all males will be barred like the mama?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Don't ask me. Ken probably knows though. He usually shares his knowledge when he knows the answer.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Don't ask me. Ken probably knows though. He usually shares his knowledge when he knows the answer.


 Please ask Ken to answer this. I am really excited about my hatch coming up.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

@imnukensc can you give HSJ some guidance on what to expect? 

HS, he should get an alert that he's been mentioned here.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> @imnukensc can you give HSJ some guidance on what to expect?
> 
> HS, he should get an alert that he's been mentioned here.


thank you


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> thank you


Tomorrow is day 21 for my hen's eggs to hatch. What should I expect? How many days over 21 should I give her before I remove the eggs?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

You might not even know they hatched. It's a very quiet thing when a hen does the hatching. You can reach your hand up under her or lift her to see what's there. She won't get to excited about it and will settle right back down again.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> You might not even know they hatched. It's a very quiet thing when a hen does the hatching. You can reach your hand up under her or lift her to see what's there. She won't get to excited about it and will settle right back down again.


My chickens eggs have not hatched today and do not appear to have any sign of hatching . I know I need to wait a couple of days to see if they hatch. If they don't should I place a couple of baby chicks under her and remove the eggs?


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Can you candle the eggs? Have you seen us talk about that. You use a small powerful flashlight, usually a maglight, shine it from the narrow end up to see if anything is growing in there.

If you want her to have something to raise, by all means, get her a couple of sexed chicks. I did that with one of mine and then gave the pullets away to a friend of mine.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Can you candle the eggs? Have you seen us talk about that. You use a small powerful flashlight, usually a maglight, shine it from the narrow end up to see if anything is growing in there.
> 
> If you want her to have something to raise, by all means, get her a couple of sexed chicks. I did that with one of mine and then gave the pullets away to a friend of mine.


Oh ok Thank you


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> Oh ok Thank you


Today is the 23rd day and there is no piping or cracking with my hen's eggs. Only one was her natural egg and the others she took or were laid in with her and 3 candled eggs which showed fertile. I really want to do what is best for my sweet Lucille. She was setting on the nest almost 2 weeks before the 21 day count down so I'm told. PLEASE advise me what is best to do for my sweet Lucille. Would she be happier to get some chicks or just to take her eggs and try to break her broodiness. I want to make her happy. I am worried about her sitting so long. Tractor supply got in some Americana chicks last night. If it will make Lucille happy, I will get some and put under her tonight.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Do you have someone you can rehome the peeps to when she's done raising them? That's the best way to work that, especially if you don't want more birds in the flock.

As I mentioned before, it's what I did for one of mine. Several times. 

She does need to come off that nest. Giving her peeps might be the fastest way to get her up and moving.


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

robin416 said:


> Do you have someone you can rehome the peeps to when she's done raising them? That's the best way to work that, especially if you don't want more birds in the flock.
> 
> As I mentioned before, it's what I did for one of mine. Several times.
> 
> She does need to come off that nest. Giving her peeps might be the fastest way to get her up and moving.


I guess it is off to Tractor supply I go. I have always wanted a few blue egg layers so they tell me that is what Americaunas lay. Right now I just want to do what is best for my sweet Lucille. Thank you


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> I guess it is off to Tractor supply I go. I have always wanted a few blue egg layers so they tell me that is what Americaunas lay. Right now I just want to do what is best for my sweet Lucille. Thank you


Update on Lucille the broody Welsummer. I went to Tractor supply and bought 4 Americauna day old chicks. Picked up at 8:30.at 9:00 when good and dark I gently placed the chicks under her one at a time and took a couple of eggs out between each chick. She made no sound or even acted like nothing was happening. The babies snuggled under her and all chirping stopped. The next morning she was with them in her nest. She taught them to eat and drink as she does. She even taught them to eat from my hand. The next morning she and her babies are on the floor and she watches them closely. They did not go back to the nest but on the bales of hay which have made like a floor beside the nest. Yesterday and today she has taken her chicks into the run. It was fun watching her teach the babies to dust bathe. They are eating whatever mama eats. It kind of scared me because they were eating on some kale but I figured she would stop them if it would hurt them. She is very protective of them and the other chickens have not bothered them. Just wanted to share my adoption story with you to encourage others. You would never know that these were not her biological babies. Se is a good mama and they love her.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

More than 99% of the time that's how it works out. And you're getting the pleasure of watching the interaction between the hen and peeps. There's always something special about that.


----------



## Poultry Judge (Jul 15, 2020)

HSJ07 said:


> Update on Lucille the broody Welsummer. I went to Tractor supply and bought 4 Americauna day old chicks. Picked up at 8:30.at 9:00 when good and dark I gently placed the chicks under her one at a time and took a couple of eggs out between each chick. She made no sound or even acted like nothing was happening. The babies snuggled under her and all chirping stopped. The next morning she was with them in her nest. She taught them to eat and drink as she does. She even taught them to eat from my hand. The next morning she and her babies are on the floor and she watches them closely. They did not go back to the nest but on the bales of hay which have made like a floor beside the nest. Yesterday and today she has taken her chicks into the run. It was fun watching her teach the babies to dust bathe. They are eating whatever mama eats. It kind of scared me because they were eating on some kale but I figured she would stop them if it would hurt them. She is very protective of them and the other chickens have not bothered them. Just wanted to share my adoption story with you to encourage others. You would never know that these were not her biological babies. Se is a good mama and they love her.


That's great!


----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)




----------



## HSJ07 (Aug 25, 2020)

My chicks are 6 days old. I let all my chickens out in the big back yard for a couple of hours each day. I stay with them. This mama hen does not let her chicks go over where the holes are big but keeps them near the gate covered in hardware cloth. A smart good mama!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

She's happy, you're happy. That's all that really matters in the grand scheme of things.


----------

